
jQuery Resizable Columns – a plugin for draggable table columns - 5vforest
http://dobtco.github.io/jquery-resizable-columns/
======
5vforest
Plugin author here -- my fault for not browser testing, but hey, that's what
I'm posting it for in the first place.

Will investigate now :)

EDIT: Now fixed for all major browsers, as far as I can tell :P

~~~
sbornia
Doesn't work.. Chrome on mac. Which browser did you actually tested it on? :P
It doesn't look like a good idea to show it to the public before testing it on
a few of the most popular browsers... It isn't so hard to do..

~~~
dclowd9901
Don't be a dick. He was excited and posted it.

That said, the bar to creating plugins these days is much higher. It needs to
be testable, and I'd implore the author to add unit tests.

Aside from that, it's quite a bit of page weight for this lil feature. I
really would like to not have to add jQuery-ui and store.js to get it to work.

~~~
sbornia
Well he said he posted it to find out in which browsers the plugin has issues.
I just said it is a better idea to test it himself, that it isn't so hard to
do. I don't see why I'm being a dick, and I spoke with respect. I'm tired of
people overreacting over this kind of things, we don't need to be extremely
polite all the time, it's tedious. That being said, I hope he gets it to work
properly, seems like it could be a very useful plugin...

------
senthil_rajasek
I found this online and seems to work fine (except Firefox a possible jquery-
css bug)

[http://forums.devshed.com/javascript-
development-115/using-j...](http://forums.devshed.com/javascript-
development-115/using-javascript-to-resize-a-column-width-941177.html)

~~~
5vforest
Thanks for linking. There's still some features that .draggable() doesn't
implement that I personally need in my plugin, but it looks like Draggable can
take care of creating the handles for us. I'll investigate more later, thanks
again!

------
ianstormtaylor
Works fine for me, cool concept. You should think about what kind of interface
affordance makes it clear that the columns are resizable. Also, I tried to
resize them not using the table headers at first (just any old spot in the
column) and was confused for a while.

------
damon_c
Firefox on Mac: No

Chrome and Safari on Mac: Yes

Bonus: IE8 on Win7 (I already had a VM open!): No

------
bmmayer1
Doesn't work in Chrome

~~~
handzhiev
Works for me. Are you pulling the headers?

------
ochoseis
Would be cool if you could double-click the column-border to have it auto-size
to the contents in the column to the left of the border, comparable to excel.

------
jvzr
Works for me (Chrome 27, Windows). Only the headers's borders can be used as
handle, or so it seems.

~~~
5vforest
Only the headers as handles seemed like the expected behavior, based on what
I've seen from past plugins and such. Open to other ideas though:
<https://github.com/dobtco/jquery-resizable-columns/issues>

------
daok
I can resize columns but I cannot drag them with Chrome 28.

------
cglace
Does not work for me on firefox, safari, chrome

~~~
cglace
Never mind works on firefox, chrome, and safari.

I thought the demo was dragging columns to reorder the layout. . .

------
asmosoinio
Is this supposed to work on iPad (Safari)?

------
jackmaney
Doesn't work in Chrome 27 on Win 7 x64.

------
HugoDias
Not working ( Opera Next 15 OSX )

------
melvinram
Chrome 27 on Mac doesn't work.

------
thehodge
doesn't work for me, chrome on windows

------
krapp
doesn't work for me, FF21.0, Windows

------
cullenmacdonald
doesnt work on safari for mac

